# Chopin - Nocturnes



## Hermanberntzen (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello forum!
I can play Frederic Chopin's 20th Nocturne, 19th Nocturne & 21th
Which Nocturne am i ready for next? Except for the Opus.9 No.2, the famous one. To overplayed, so i dont wanna learn it!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

If you were listening through my stereo, they'd all be overplayed. Anyway,...welcome to the forum and just keep in pace with what you feel you can do.


----------

